# About those Canon E3 sensor rumors



## BasilFawlty (Jun 19, 2021)

Recenly the internet was abuzz with a rumor that the sensor going into the new (soon) Canon E3 was designed by Canon but manufactured by Sony.  Well, I'm happy to learn that those rumors were not accurate.  









						The sensor in the upcoming Canon EOS R3 is designed and manufactured by Canon
					

After the development announcement of the Canon EOS R3, the internet went a bit silly with stories about who is actually manufacturing the image sensor in the C



					www.canonrumors.com


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 10, 2021)

R3 rumors   -   I'll settle for the R5 at a cheaper price


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jul 14, 2021)

beagle100 said:


> R3 rumors   -   I'll settle for the R5 at a cheaper price


Probably what I'll end up with also.


----------

